# Pause, Rewind, FF on H25 with MRV



## TAK3210 (Dec 11, 2011)

I know I saw this in another thread somewhere around here, but I can't find it now. To be able to pause, rewind, fast forward a live show on the H25 with MRV, what are the right steps? I had gotten it into my head that once you hit 'Record', you can pause, etc. But, when I tried it out for the first time last night, after hitting 'Record', I had to go to the Play List and start playing the show from the beginning before I could do the pause, etc. Is there an easier or more direct way to do this that I'm missing? 

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

You got it right. You need to select the show from the playlist before you can use trick play with the H25 (or any WHDVR capable H series receiver).

What I do to speed things up is to skip to the end of the recording (so I'm "live") by pressing FF and then the SKIP/SLIP button to jump to the end.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

You do need to be watching a recording.
When I press record, it starts from that time, unless the DVR was already buffering the show.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Until you select the show from the list, you are watching it using the H2x's tuner, which does not have a buffer or trickplay ability.


----------



## TAK3210 (Dec 11, 2011)

OK, thanks. Makes sense, I guess. I was showing the wife how it worked last night and it didn't do what I said it would do. (Oops. ) I thought maybe the H25 was clever enough to automatically switch to watching the recording when you hit the 'Record' button. Seems like the software could do that...maybe too hard, though.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

TAK3210 said:


> OK, thanks. Makes sense, I guess. I was showing the wife how it worked last night and it didn't do what I said it would do. (Oops. ) I thought maybe the H25 was clever enough to automatically switch to watching the recording when you hit the 'Record' button. Seems like the software could do that...maybe too hard, though.


Switching to the remote recording from the local tuner would cause a delay in the playback while the buffer loads. I would not want that as the default action (assuming I actually had an H2x, I have all HR2x's).


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

TAK3210 said:


> I thought maybe the H25 was clever enough to automatically switch to watching the recording when you hit the 'Record' button. Seems like the software could do that...maybe too hard, though.


Not sure I'd even want that. Scheduling a recording is something customers might want to do more that "instantly" shifting to it.


----------



## TAK3210 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah, that's probably best. I was thinking using the 'Record' button in the Guide or while watching a live program could act differently depending on the context. Maybe too complicated to bother with that, though.


----------

